# I'm new and just wanted to ask something..



## ThatOneSadDude (Nov 25, 2016)

*Well..* I just wanted to ask if you guys ever talked to a girl for a month or a year then they start to ignore you..?Cause i've always wondered about why she stopped talking to me.I really liked her and thought that we should be friends..And yes i had a crush on her but i think she already noticed it in the first two weeks we talked to each other i've been stuttering when we have a conversation.But after those 2 weeks i can talk normally when we have a conversation..I didn't said anything wrong or do anything to offend her..She ignores me and always face the other direction of me..It made me so frustrated that it actually made me sad and empty inside..:frustrating:

*Maybe..*She really didn't liked me from the beginning..:frown:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Ask her.


----------



## bummer (Mar 11, 2017)

Too hard to tell, could be she just got busy with life and had to put you on the backburner. Also she may be going through some things and isolating herself as a result. Perhaps it has nothing to do with you, but in fact everything to do with her. People are focused primarily on their own lives. Maybe give her some space even if you already have been. Try reaching out to her and ask how she's doing when you feel necessary.


----------



## sprinkle (Feb 10, 2017)

I think there are other possibilities.


----------

